# obudowa telefonu



## eleannor

Witam,

jak po angielsku nazywa się ta jakże wdzięczna część telefonu komórkowego? 
Znalazłam terminy _fascia_ i _housing_, ale mam wątpliwości co do ich trafności.


----------



## LilianaB

Jacket, do you mean something to keep the phone in, like an ipone would have, something made of soft rubber-like material?  The rest is the body.


----------



## eleannor

I mean the plastic part that covers the phone and protects the electronic system inside. The one you take off to insert a card or take out the battery. Is it a _jacket_?
I think that that soft, material thing to keep an ipod/phone in is called _pokrowiec_ in Polish


----------



## LilianaB

Maybe cover. It is definitely take off the cover to remove the battery.


----------



## eleannor

I'll stick to that. Thank you for answering.


----------



## Ben Jamin

eleannor said:


> I'll stick to that. Thank you for answering.


Cover is only the part that you take off. The whole thing is called *housing* or *casing*. 
Check the on-line catalogues for mobile phone parts.


----------



## Polishtranslator

I would say casing.


----------



## Ben Jamin

Polishtranslator said:


> I would say casing.



Look into the catalogues, housing is also very common.


----------



## majlo

So what? He's just saying what _*he *_would say.


----------



## Ben Jamin

majlo said:


> So what? He's just saying what _*he *_would say.


Because his post excludes one of the alternatives quoted in an earlier post. There should be a reason for that.


----------



## dreamlike

Ben Jamin said:
			
		

> Because his post excludes one of the alternatives quoted in an earlier post.



Is that so? Because the way I see it is that Polishtranslator told us what he'd be more likely to say, which does not mean that he dismissed "housing" as wrong.


----------



## majlo

If everyone were to include all the alternatives from other posts, this all wouldn't make any sense!

Polishtranslator didn't write - like some users - "it is 'casing', the other sounds stupid." Since when can't one express his opinion without including all alternatives?


----------



## Ben Jamin

dreamlike said:


> Is that so? Because the way I see it is that Polishtranslator told us what he'd be more likely to say, which does not mean that he dismissed "housing" as wrong.



It means that he either did not read the whole thread, or meant that one should not use ‘housing’. Why, otherwise, should he post his separate opinion?


----------



## Jana337

I am closing this thread because it has lost its focus.


----------

